# Trey Clark Band



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'll be beating on the drums for a good friend and one of Houston areas best songwriters, Trey Clark! We'll be live this Saturday at the armadillo palace!


----------



## yack (Jun 2, 2009)

Very good songwriter. Hope yall pack the house


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

It'll be a good time Fo sho!


----------

